# neuen Filter einfahren



## Ryu (16. Aug. 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab jetzt vor 3 Wochen meinen Filter am Teich angeschlossen
Seit dem läuft er (fast) durchgehend. Ich hatte ihn nur mal zum sauber machen kurz aus.
Meine Frage:
Wie lang muss so ein Filter laufen das er die volle Reinigungs Leistung bringt?
Da man momentan nicht wirklich nen Unterschied merkt.

Hier mal noch der Aufbau:
Pumpe: 10.000l/h
Kammern:
1. 150l fass mit filterbürsten
2. 150l fass mit 4 groben+ 4 feinen filtermatten, dann noch lavasteine
3. 1000l ibc mit 400l __ hel-x,belüftet

Das.alles ist mit 1 1/2" Schläuchen verbunden

Danke für antworten ^^

MfG Martin


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Wie viele 1,5"-Schläuche hast du denn als Verbindung parallel verbaut - bei einer 10.000-er Pumpe sind das bestimmt 4 Stck. pro Behälter, oder?
Die Behälter sollten normalerweise mit DN 110 verbunden werden - kann sein, dass du einfach zu wenig Durchfluss hast.
Nicht optimal sind die Bürsten - da wäre ein Sieb-oder Spaltfilter besser und auch einfacher zu reinigen.
Die Lavasteine sind meiner Meinung nach überflüssig.

__ Hel-X braucht halt einfach sehr lang bis es eingefahren ist - ich denke in 1-2 Wochen sollte das der Fall sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ryu (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Die Tonnen sind jeweils mit einem Anschluss verbunden,
nur der ibc hat zwei Ausgänge da die pumpe zuviel Druck hat.

Die lavasteine sind da nur drin da die übrig waren.

Wenn Zeit,Geld und Verständnis über die Funktionsweise
noch ergibt kommt evtl. ein Sieb Filter mit ran. Solange müssen es die bürsten tun


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Du hast nur einen 1,5" Schlauch zwischen den Tonnen als Verbindung??

Das kann nicht funktionieren - mich wundert, dass nicht schon die erste Tonne überläuft - so ne 1,5" Leitung schafft in Schwerkraft bestenfalls 2500 - 3000 Liter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

 Martin,

mein Filter besteht aus einem feinen Sieb zur Grobabscheidung + 203 L Tonne mit blauen Matten + 2 x 203L Tonnen mit Hel X ca. je 80 L.

Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen meine normalen Hähne gegen 50er Schmutzabläufe getauscht - in dieser Zeit war der Filter ca. 1 Woche aus. Im Zuge des wiederanschaltens habe ich den Filter noch zusätzlich mit nem Vliesbeutel/Schmutzwasserpumpe im Teich entlastet. Nach 2 Wochen war der Teich glasklar ohne Zugabe von Filterstarterbakkis.

Als Verrohrung habe ich 70er HT Rohre mit Doppelmuffen genommen, bei meiner 6000er Pumpe sind die gerade noch ausreichend. Bei Deiner Leistung würde ich sogar 2 x nebeneinander geschaltet 100er Rohre nehmen schon alleine um eine bessere Durchströmung des Hel X im IBC zu bringen.

Zeig doch mal nen Foto


----------



## Ryu (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@Noir:
Die Tonnen sind Wasserdicht abgeschlossen und stehen unter Druck 
Es ist ein rein gepumtes System! Also nicht über Schwerkraft.

@pflanzenfreund:
Fotos kommen demnächst


----------



## schnuffi0984 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo,

die Tonnen untereinander funktionieren mit Schwerkraft, oder Pumst du von Tonne in eine andere Tonne usw.
Da würde zwangsläufig eine Tonne irgendwann leer sein oder überlaufen etc.
Bei 10000l/h (in echt viell.8000) reicht locker ein 110kg rohr als Verbindung. Folienflansche sin auch nicht so teuer. gebogene für Tonnen und gerade für IBC.


----------



## Ryu (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



schnuffi0984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Tonnen untereinander funktionieren mit Schwerkraft, oder Pumst du von Tonne in eine andere Tonne usw.
> Da würde zwangsläufig eine Tonne irgendwann leer sein oder überlaufen etc.
> Bei 10000l/h (in echt viell.8000) reicht locker ein 110kg rohr als Verbindung. Folienflansche sin auch nicht so teuer. gebogene für Tonnen und gerade für IBC.



Die pumpe hängt im Teich,pumpt in die erste Tonne.Die ist Wasserdicht verschlossen da das alte Industrie Fässer mit spannring sind. Dann läuft das Wasser in die nächste Tonne (eher gedrückt als das es läuft) da das selbe Spiel und dann in den ibc unten rein wo das Wasser durch die __ hel-x durch muss und dann durch zwei Schläuche zurück in den Teich.

Es ist ja nicht so das nix hängen bleibt.muss die matten momentan mind. 1x die Woche sauber machen. Kann es evtl. Damit zusammen hängen,da der Teich jetzt schon 1jahr existiert und die pumpe in dem Rest schmodder liegt den ich mit dem sauger nicht weg bekommen habe (nein habe keinen ba!) das deswegen der Filter mit dem schmodder zu kämpfen hat?


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo Martin "Ryu"

...das musst du bitte mal genauer erklären - Tonnen sind dicht - soll also heißen, dass deine Pumpe im Teich steht, das Wasser in die 1.Kammer (Bürsten) drückt, da komplett durch und dann wieder mit Druck in die 2.Kammer (Matten) --> da durch und mit Druck in den IBC (Helix) und am Ende mit 2 Schläuchen zurück in den Teich...

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist so der Aufbau und das System!? Wie groß ist der IBC? Und ist der auch Druck-dicht geschlossen? Wie bewegt sich darin das Helix?

Na meinem bisherigen Verständnis für deinen Filteraufbau, sehe ich nicht den gewünschten Erfolg einer Filterung. Mit Druck das "geschredderte" Schmutzwasser in den Bürstenfilter bzw. genauer ja mit Druck durch den Bürstenfilter zu schicken, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.

Edit* - da habe ich länger geschrieben und du vorher geantwortest...Sry


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

...du solltest besser die Pumpe raus holen und höher stellen, wenn sie tatsächlich unten am Grund im Schmodder steht...wenn der Schmodder raus geholt werden könnte, wäre es deutlich besser...

...pumpe das Wasser hoch aus dem Teich und leite es unterhalb in den jetzt vorhandenen Bürstenfilter (so bleibt ein Teil Schmutz bereits unten hängen - auf Grund eigener Schwerkraft) --> von dort ganz normal, eher oberhalb in die 2.Tonne (offen) und lasse das Wasser durch die Matten nach unten durchsickern ---> und dann unten in den IBC rein und oben wieder raus...und das sollte wenigstens 75er Verrohrung sein, besser 110er damit du einen gemütlichen Durchlauf durch den Filter erreichst...


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

OK, verstehe - sind quasi hintereinandergeschaltete Druckfilter und erst im IBC läuft das Wasser in Schwerkraft raus.
Das lässt folgern, dass etwas 5-6000 Liter ablaufen - viel zu wenig für einen 35000-er Teich mit dem Besatz - allerdings hast du ja einen Wasserzulauf, was die Sache etwas entschärft.

Bürsten sind allerdings kein Medium, dass in einem Druckfilter Anwendung findet.
Ich würde mir auch aus wartungstechnischer Sicht einen Umbau auf Schwerkraft zwischen den Tonnen überlegen - der Aufwand ist nicht sehr groß, mit einem 110-er Rohr (das schaft bis ca. 15000 Lit/h) bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Der Ablauf vom IBC kann ja auch in 2 mal 75 geändert werden, falls die jetzigen Löcher weit auseinander sind.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ryu (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...du solltest besser die Pumpe raus holen und höher stellen, wenn sie tatsächlich unten am Grund im Schmodder steht...wenn der Schmodder raus geholt werden könnte, wäre es deutlich besser...
> 
> ...pumpe das Wasser hoch aus dem Teich und leite es unterhalb in den jetzt vorhandenen Bürstenfilter (so bleibt ein Teil Schmutz bereits unten hängen - auf Grund eigener Schwerkraft) --> von dort ganz normal, eher oberhalb in die 2.Tonne (offen) und lasse das Wasser durch die Matten nach unten durchsickern ---> und dann unten in den IBC rein und oben wieder raus...und das sollte wenigstens 75er Verrohrung sein, besser 110er damit du einen gemütlichen Durchlauf durch den Filter erreichst...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

nicht unbedingt zu schnell, ist aber auch nicht der einzige Knackpunkt...und wenn da stets Druck rauf geht, wird auch der Schmutz wohl eher wieder aus den Medien gespült, als das diese es festhalten...wenn ich jetzt so überlege, wie Bürsten aussehen, wenn man sie mit einem Schlauch abspült, verschieben sich ja die Bürstenhaare und liegen glatt an, da hält nichts dran...aber wie Nori schon sagte, Filterbürsten sind nicht so...die halten echt nur den groben Schmutz fest, alles kleinere bleibt in den Schwämmen hängen...aber bio-filtern - also aufbereiten - wird da nicht mehr viel

Den Einlauf gepumpt geht ja - aber nicht auf Druck dann durch die Filterung...und dann größere Auslaufrohre und Verbinder, die Pumpe speist genügend in den Filter und durch die Rohrvergrößerungen entspannt sich auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit. Auch wenn deine Pumpe im Teich einen freien Lauf und die 10000er noch mit 8000 oben ankommt, laufen die großen Rohren auch besser raus. Eine leistungsstärkere Pumpe wäre dann aber dennoch angesagt sein, damit du ein höheren Durchfluss erreichst...also mehr Wasservolumen, als Geschwindigkeit. Durch die dünnen Rohre geht es schnell durch, aber nicht viel.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Nori schrieb:


> OK, verstehe - sind quasi hintereinandergeschaltete Druckfilter und erst im IBC läuft das Wasser in Schwerkraft raus.
> Das lässt folgern, dass etwas 5-6000 Liter ablaufen - viel zu wenig für einen 35000-er Teich mit dem Besatz - allerdings hast du ja einen Wasserzulauf, was die Sache etwas entschärft...
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe eine 10.000er Pumpe laufen, welche über einen 75er Anschluss mit dem Filter verbunden ist. Da ich aber einen Höhenunterschied von 1,6 Meter überwinden muss kommen nur etwa 7000l/h im Filter an. Damit filtere ich einen 87000l Teich mit üppigen Fischbesteck und habe glasklares Wasser und gute Wasserwerte. Die Wassermenge pro Stunde ist nicht abhängig von der Teichgröße und dem Besatz sondern von der Filtergröße und seiner Bauart. Viele machen den Fehler und jagen ihre viel zu großen Wassermengen durch viel zu kleine Filter. 

Die Anschlüsse halte ich aber trotzdem für etwas sehr klein und wurde sie vergrößern oder min. Verdoppeln. Zu deiner Frage wie lange man den Filter pro Tag betreiben sollte.

Das ist Erfahrungswert, den du selber austesten musst. Er wird sich auch über das Jahr durch Temperatur, Wetter und Pfanzenwuchs Futtermengen usw. usw. stetig verändern. 


MfG

Heiko


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Martin,
bis ein lange schlecht gefilterter Teich sauber ist dauert lange.
Es wird ja immer wieder Mulm aufgewirbelt, der dann im Filter landet.
Auch die Reinigungsintervalle sind dann recht kurz.

Um viel Grobschmutz rauszuholen ist ein Spaltsieb schon gut geeignet.
Aktuell würde ich dir eine extra Grobfilterung empfehlen.
Das könnte auch eine zusätzliche Pumpe sein, die dann direkt in eine Strumpfhose im Teich pumpt.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Heiko:
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch gerade an deinem großen Volumen, dass dein Filter ausreicht - hättest du einen 30000-er Teich wäre er vielleicht überfordert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

,

ich persönlich habe eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Strumpfhosenmethode gemacht da diese sich einfach zu stark dehnt (hab sogar doppelte Strümpfe getestet) es geht einfach zu viel durch. Danach habe ich mir eine 200m 20ppi Vliesfilterrolle gekauft und nen doppellagigen Sack genäht. Funzt prima 

siehe auch hier


----------



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Viies filter etwas feiner aber hier soll ja erst mal das Grobe raus.
Auch vom Aufwand her wären gut verfügbare und günstige erst mal ausreichend.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Nori

Ja kann möglich sein, aber ich bin eher ein befürworter der langsamen Filterung. Sowohl mechanisch als biologisch macht meiner Meinung nach eine langsame Filterung mehr Sinn. Wobei hier weiter oben auch physikalischer Müll erzählt wird. Das aber nur Am Rande.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, ich persönlich finde es ebenfalls besser einen gedrosselten Bypass zum Biofilter zu legen und ihn langsam aber vorallem gleichmäßig durchströmen zu lassen.


----------



## Nori (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Ich denke das kann man nicht Pauschalisieren - kommt auf Teichgröße, Besatz und vor allem auf die Filterart an.
Ich betreibe auch eher das langsamere Durchströmen - ich komme mit einer 7500-er Pumpe bei ca. 1m Förderhöhe aus (was dann effektiv zwischen 5 und 6000 Litern bedeuten dürfte) - das heisst der Teichinhalt wird alle 3 Stunden durch den Filter geschickt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> Wobei hier weiter oben auch physikalischer Müll erzählt wird. Das aber nur Am Rande.



Was meinst du? Meinst du meine Textstellen!?


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Den Filter langsam durchströmen zu lassen ist sicher ein Vorteil bei der Feinfilterung.
Bei mäßigem Besatz ist das auch von den Wasserwerten in Ordnung.

Hat man eine gute mechanische Vorfilterung, macht ein hoher Durchsatz aber Sinn,
da dadurch viele Schwebeteilchen herausgeholt werden, die den Bioteil dann erst gar nicht erreichen.

Die Wasserklarheit ist bei einer Feinabscheidung auch von der Umwälzrate abhängig.


----------



## Ryu (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi ^^

Erst einmal wow 
Wieviel Feedback es gab!

Hier mal noch ein kleines Update:

Der Filter läuft immer noch mit den selben Anschlüssen,
Allerdings geh ich in die erste Tonne jetzt auch von oben rein
Da ich jetzt provisorisch einen Ring mit fliegengitter
Bespannt habe und als eine Art Sieb Ersatz nutze.
Dieses Provisorium muss ich zwar jeden Tag reinigen,aber
es erfüllt seinen Zweck und fängt einiges ab.

Mittlerweile läuft der Filter die 4te Woche und seit dem ich die pumpe
aus dem schmodder rausgeholt habe ist das Wasser 
gute 40-50cm klar. Wobei der Grundwasser Zulauf
aus bleibt.Also reine filterwirkung. Die Algen sind trotz sehr warmen Wetters
bei uns zurück gegangen.

Am we post ich noch mal Bilder.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch...
hab mir sehr viel zum Thema siebfilter hier durch
Gelesen,verstehe aber immer noch nicht ganz den Aufbau,
die Reinigung und allgemein die Funktionsweise der siebfilter.

Hat da mal jemand ne detaillierte (am besten bebilderte) Erklärung 
oder einen Link für mich?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Meinst du meine Textstellen!?




jup meine ich, 



Zacky schrieb:


> ...und das sollte wenigstens 75er Verrohrung sein, besser 110er damit du einen gemütlichen Durchlauf durch den Filter erreichst...



wenn er den Querschnitt des Rohrs vergrößert, wird die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit im Filter  größer und nicht "gemütlicher".

durch eine Vergrößerung des Rohrs vermindert er den Durchflußwiderstand des Rohrs erheblich und die Pumpe kann mehr Wasser druch das Rohr in den Filter pumpen. Die Durchflußgeschwindigkeit im Rohr vermindert sich evtl. etwas aber nur weil das dem Wasser zur Verfügung stehende Volumen im Rohr viel größer ist als im kleinen Rohr. Da aber das Volumen des Filters nicht vergrößert wird, dieser jetzt aber mit mehr Wasservolumen klarkommen muß erhöht sich logischerweise das Druchflußvolumen als auch die Durchflußgeschwindigkeit im Filter.

*Einfach gesagt:* Widerstand verringert -> mehr effektive Pumpleistung -> mehr Wasser im Filter -> schnellerer Durchfluß im Filter.


*Nun zum Siebfilter für unter 50,-EUR*

Fliegengitterrahmen bei ALDI gekauft   bis 1,4x1,2m                      *9,99EUR* (wird nur der Rahmen gebraucht)
200my Kunststoffsieb als Rollenware bei Ebay 120x50cm              *12,49EUR*
4 Stück 75 Verohrung (T-Stücken) Baumarkt                             *je  2,59EUR*
Dachrinne 2m  Baumarkt     und Seitenkappen                               *10,87EUR*
div. kleimaterial (Ketten, Haken usw.)                                          *ca. 5,-EUR*

Summe                                                                                             *48,71EUR*

+ ca 1,5 Std. Gefummel und er funzt bestens, siehe Bilder unten (und ja ich mache ihn am Wochenende sauber  )

Reinigungsaufwand etwa alle 2-4 Wochen mit dem Naßsauger absaugen  (ca. 5 min, incl Naßsauger holen und danach reingen) + 2-3 Mal im Jahr hänge ich das Sieb aus und strahle es mit dem Kärcher ab.

bei Fragen einfach stellen.

mfg

Heiko

p.s. @Zacky nicht böse sein


----------



## Ryu (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Haste mal noch ne Skizze wie der genau zusammen
gebaut ist?


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Ich melde mich doch noch mal kurz zu Wort, da ich mich entweder total falsch ausgedrückt habe oder doch kein Verständnis für Physik habe.

Wenn ich mit einer 10000 l Pumpe einen Filter speise der mit 2 x 1 1/2 Zoll Schläuchen untereinander verbunden ist, läuft das Wasser mit Druck auf die zwei kleine Rohre / Schläuche und kommt doch mit einiger Geschwindigkeit am anderen Ende raus!? Oder? Und wenn ich dann das ganze __ Filtersystem mit 75er oder gar 110er Rohren verbinde, sollte es doch, wie du auch selbst beschrieben hast etwas langsamer im Verhältnis laufen, auf Grund des höheren Querschnittes. Also wenn ich 10000 l auf 2 x 110er Rohr verteile, bleiben es 10000 l mit etwas geringer Geschwindigkeit, also für mein Verständnis "gemütlicher" - wenn ich dann 10000 l auf 2 x 1 1/2 Zoll (40 mm?) verteile, laufen ja wahrscheinlich auch keine effektiven 10000 l in der selben Zeit durch die Rohre und habe zudem doch mehr Geschwindigkeit am Ausgang. Oder!?

Sicherlich erzeuge ich eine höhere Durchlaufrate vom Wasservolumen, aber 10000 l bleiben doch 10000 l auch wenn es durch größere Rohre läuft.

Ist das schon wieder Müll? 



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> p.s. @Zacky nicht böse sein



Nicht das Problem, ist nur immer die Frage, wie man argumentiert und wie man redet (schreibt).


----------



## lollo (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> Sicherlich erzeuge ich eine höhere Durchlaufrate vom Wasservolumen, aber 10000 l bleiben doch 10000 l auch wenn es durch größere Rohre läuft.
> Ist das schon wieder Müll?



Hallo Zacky,

eine Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.

Wenn du die 1,5 Zoll Schläche frei in den Teich laufen läßt, ohne ein großes Rohr anzubringen, wird auch die Pumpe nicht mehr Wasser bringen. Also liegst du mit deiner Meinung schon richtig.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Nabend zusammen !
Jetzt geb ich mal mein Senf dazu !
@ Zacky
Ist schon jut watte da sagst !
@All
Die maximale Fördermenge einer Pumpe gibt im wesentlichen die Baugrösse der Pumpe vor !

Wenn ihr jetzt eine Verrohrung hinter der Pumpe mit einen kleineren Querschnitt verwendet , dann bremst ihr die Pumpe aus, soll heissen die Max-Wassermenge geht nach unten !
>>>> Eine 10000ner Pumpe könnte so durch aus nur noch 8500l Wasser fördern !

Wenn ihr dagegen einen grösseren Querschnitt nehmt, dann passt durch die Pumpe nicht mehr Wasser durch ! Die Fliesgeschwindigkeit des Wasser´s dagegen geht nach unten da ein geringerer Reibungsverlust durch den grösseren Querschnitt !
Das , meint Zacky mit " gemütlich " !
Und das nutzt man auch beim Absetzbecken ! 
Extreme Querschnittsvergrösserung , somit geringe Fliesgeschwindigkeit und so hat der Schmodder die Möglichkeit sich abzusetzen !


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi Zacky,
das ist alles kein Müll nur etwas anders ausgedrückt.
Lasse ich eine 10000 Liter Pumpe das Wasser durch einen Schlauch pumpen, kommt deutlich weniger an als bei einem DN 110 Rohr.
Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick bei dem 2" Schlauch subjektiv nach mehr aussieht.
Je nach Gestaltung des Filters kann eine starke Strömung (hohe Geschwindikkeit) aus dem Rohr sinnvoll sein oder ein gemütliches Einströmen von effektiv mehr Volumen.

Bei deinem Schwerkraftfilter wirst du sicher eine größere Dimension wählen, weil dann mehr am Ende gefiltert rauskommt.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Nicht das einer denkt
Baugrösse der Pumpe !
Meine Pumpe hat einen schönen grossen Topf unten dran ,
So wie [URL="http://www.oase-technik.de/de/OASE-Shop/Teichbeluefter/Teichfilter/Oase-Druckfilter-Teichfilter/Oase-FiltoclearTeichfilter-Druckfilter/OASE-Filtoclear-20000-Druckfilter-Teichfilter.html?xac83e=1p499l4d6al8p1hlt4543j8kb4"]hier[/URL]
Die Baugrösse ist hier der Anschlusswert von 2" !

Die einzig mir bekannte grössere Pumpe als 2" sind im übrigen die Rohrpumpen DN 110 !
Oder halt Mammut´s, die sind aber wieder ein ganz anderes Thema !
In diesen Sinne !


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Um auf das Beispiel mit obigen IBC-Auslauf zu kommen:
Ich denke man kann die Fließgeschwindigkeit außer Acht lassen wenn man beide Querschnitte in Schwerkraftbetrieb (!) betrachtet- dann zählt nur der Querschnitt - dann schaffen auch die beiden 1,5"-Schläuche mit Sicherheit keine 6000 Liter. (Ich fördere mit einer 7500-er auf 1m Höhe und bekomme die Menge gerade noch mit 2 x 2"-Leitungen in Schwerkraft entsorgt).
Hier werden ja die 10000 Liter (oder was abzüglich der Förderhöhe übrig ist) erstmal als Druckleitung betrieben (bis zum IBC Eingang) - hier haben wir aber scheinbar schon soviel Verluste, dass am IBC höchstens noch 5000 Liter ankommen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Nori
Schwerkraft ???
Hab mir mal den ganzen Fred durchgelesen ! Teilweise 



> Es ist ein rein gepumtes System! Also nicht über Schwerkraft





> Die pumpe hängt im Teich,pumpt in die erste Tonne.Die ist Wasserdicht verschlossen da das alte Industrie Fässer mit spannring sind. Dann läuft das Wasser in die nächste Tonne (eher gedrückt als das es läuft) da das selbe Spiel und dann in den ibc unten rein wo das Wasser durch die __ hel-x durch muss und dann durch zwei Schläuche zurück in den Teich.





> ..pumpe das Wasser hoch aus dem Teich und leite es unterhalb in den jetzt vorhandenen Bürstenfilter (so bleibt ein Teil Schmutz bereits unten hängen - auf Grund eigener Schwerkraft) --> von dort ganz normal, eher oberhalb in die 2.Tonne (offen) und lasse das Wasser durch die Matten nach unten durchsickern ---> und dann unten in den IBC rein und oben wieder raus...



Ist wohl eher ein monströser Druckfilter ? Oder ?
Oder sind nur die Tonnen als Druckfilter und der IBC dann als offenes Absetzbecken ( Schwerkraft ) ? Dann staune ich aber das der IBC nicht überläuft bei ein 1,5" Zulauf (unter Druck ) und nur  zwei 1,5 " Abläufe ( Freier Auslauf , ohne Druck ) !


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

So hab ich das zumindest verstanden - Druckfilter bis zum IBC - dort läuft es in Schwerkraft raus.
Das war eben meine Annahme, dass einiges an Druck schon abgebaut wurde wenn 2 Stck. 1,5"-Schläuche das dann in Schwerkraft rausbringen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

mhhh, also ich versuchs nochmal anders.

Jetzt ist ein kleiner Querschnitt von der Pumpe zum Filter. Ergo hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit (im Rohr) aber ein Verlußt bei Volumen/Stunde. Dadurch kommen jetzt statt 10000L Wasser vlt. nur 7000L Wasser pro Stunde im Filter an. 

Jetzt erweitern wir den Querschnitt der Rohre von der Pumpe zum Filter. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit im Rohr nimm ab, aber das Volumen/Stunde steigert sich, weil kaum noch Reibungsverlust ensteht und das Wasser im Rohr nicht mehr komprimiert wird. Ergo jetzt kommt mehr Wasser im Filter an. Es fließt zwar anfangs langsamer ein (weil ja die Flußgeschwindigkeit im Rohr geringer ist und es nicht so viel "Schwung" hat) aber es kommen (vorausgesetzt man hat keinen Höhenunterschied von Pumpe zum Filter) auf einmal knapp die 10000l/Std. im Filter an, die die Pumpe verspricht. 
Ergo hat der Filter jetzt statt die o.g. 7000L/Std. jetzt auf einmal 10000L/Std. zu verarbeiten, und schluss mit gemütlichem im Filter Rumplätschern. Eine Steigerung um ca. 42% halte ich nicht für gemütlicher.

*Mir geht es nicht um die Fließgeschwindigkeit im Rohr!, sondern um die im Filter. und da wirds nicht langsamer durch eine Zulaufvergrößerung sondern schneller weil der Filter jetzt ja mehr Volumen/Stunde verarbeiten muss.*

@ Zacky "der Ton macht die Musik"  das muss ich mir schon seit der KITA anhören Sorry nochmal 

@ Martin: Sizze mach ich dir eine fertig und stell sie die Tage hier rein


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

In der obigen Konfiguration entstehen die Verluste nicht in der kleinen Leitung von der Pumpe zum Filter, sondern in den als Druckfilter umfunktionierten Filtertonnen selbst - da hast du Reibungsverluste durch die Wandungen, die Wassersäulen die bewegt werden müssen und durch die Filtermedien selbst, dass du die Verluste die durch einen 1,5" Schlauch entstehen vergessen kannst.
Außerdem ist eine 110-er Druckleitung völlig unpraktikabel.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ryu (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Soooooo ihr lieben Leute....

Morgen gibt es ein Video vom Filter in Betrieb
das ist denke ich Aufschluss reicher. Das ihr nachvollziehen
könnt was ich da zusammen geschustert habe!


----------



## Teichlandschaft (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Nori schrieb:


> In der obigen Konfiguration entstehen die Verluste nicht in der kleinen Leitung von der Pumpe zum Filter, sondern in den als Druckfilter umfunktionierten Filtertonnen selbst - da hast du Reibungsverluste durch die Wandungen, die Wassersäulen die bewegt werden müssen und durch die Filtermedien selbst, dass du die Verluste die durch einen 1,5" Schlauch entstehen vergessen kannst.
> Außerdem ist eine 110-er Druckleitung völlig unpraktikabel.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Genau richtig. Aber in dem von mir kommentierten Beitrag von Zacky ging es mir um die gemütlichere Fließgeschwindigkeit im Filter. Und ich wollte nur darstellen, dass eine Vergrößerung des Rohrquerschnitts nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat. Den Liter pro Stunde ist eine physikalische Einheit wie Kilometer pro Stunde. Und wenn ich in einem Auto 30 km/h fahre, brauche ich nunmal länger für 100km Wegstrecke als wenn ich 50km/h fahre. Und wenn 7000 Liter pro Stunde durch einen Filter laufen ist es nunmal langsamer als wenn 10000 Liter pro Stunde durchfließen.

MfG 

Heiko


----------



## Stephan D (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo ,

bei unangemessener Pumpleistung ist sie sogar kontraproduktiev .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo all !
@ Heiko
So wie du es schreibst ist es zwar Richtig !, Aber eben auch nicht !
Wenn die 10000er Pumpe auch die 10000 l Wasser fördert ist das so ?,dann kommt hinter den Druckfiltertonnen auch 10000l Wasser an aber eben mit erhöhten Druck >>>>>Desdawegen ja auch Druckfilter ! Dies gilt aber nur in geschlossenen Systemen !
Wenn du jetzt den Teil mit dem offenen IBC anschaust, ist hier es so, das sich ja kein Druck aufbauen kann , hier vergrössert sich aber die Querschnittsfläche des " Rohres"(IBC) und so sinkt die Fliesgeschwindigkeit ! Dies nutzt man bei Absetzbecken !


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Guten Morgen an Alle...

...ich jetzt auch nochmal...und schön, dass es auch ein Diskussionsforum und auch Diskussionsthema ist... 

Ich denke ja, wir reden hier schon alle von der gleichen Problematik, nur anders.....es ist ja nicht grundsätzlich die Rede davon, den Zulauf / Querschnitt von der Pumpe zu erhöhen, sondern die Rohrverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbehältern, denn wie er ja gesagt hat, speist die Pumpe den Filter...und das kann sie ja auch mit 1,5" Schlauch machen...das reicht bestimmt...leistet die 10000er Pumpe vielleicht nur 7000 l auf Grund des Querschnitttes...*aber*...es ging mir ja auch mehr darum, dass er auch die einzelnen Filterbehälter mt 1,5" Schläuchen verbunden hat...und das halte ich grundsätzlich für ineffizient...auch halte ich es für ineffizient, einen Druckfilter mit Bürsten zu bestücken...auch, durch die kleinen Rohrquerschnitte von 1,5" zwischen den Behältern, schafft er doch keine effektiven 7000 l durch zu dürcken, wobei er ja alles unter Druck hat, da ja auch der 2.Behälter als Druckbehälter konzipiert zu sein scheint...und dann in den IBC (offen oder geschlossen - weiß ich jetzt nicht genau)...aber auch wenn dieser geschlossen als Druckbehälter fungiert ist es im Falle der Helix-Befüllung ineffizient...

Wenn es mir mehr um die Durchflussmenge und Geschwindigkeit geht und doch eine längere Verweildauer im Filter erzielen möchte, wäre es doch sinnvoller, die Pumpenleistung entsprechend geringer anzupassen.

Und böse bin ich niemanden weiter...ich bin auch nicht nachtragend, aber vergessen werde ich nicht...

@Andre - genau das meinte ich


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Andre

Ich denke, das du nicht verstehst was ich meine.

Eine Querschnittserhöhung führt zu einer langsameren Fließgeschwindigkeit. Ich denke soweit sind wir uns einig. Sicher ist es so, das eine Pumpe die 10000l fördert auch diese fördert. Hier geht es aber um eine Pumpe die *max.* 10000l Wasser fördert. Und du willst mir sicher nicht erzählen, dass durch Höhenunterschied und Reibung im Rohr eine Pumpe nicht an Fördervolumen verliert???  In diesem Fall muss die Pumpe einen Teil ihrer Kraft dazu aufwenden, das Wasser unter Druck zu setzen.  Die Leistung der Pumpe bleibt gleich, aber das Fördervolumen ist nicht die Leistung der Pumpe sondern nur ein Faktor zu Ermittlung der 
Leistung.


Die hydraulische Leistung ist das Produkt von Druck*p und Volumenstrom*Q der Hydraulikflüssigkeit.

Reine Physik

Ich weis auf was du mit dem Absetzbecken hinaus willst. Aber du verkennst, das es hier nicht um eine Volumenvergrößerung des Filter (IBC) geht sondern um eine Querschnittsvergrößerung des Zulaufs. Und durch diese Vergrößerung des Zulaufs erhöhe ich das Volumen und senkenden Druck im Rohr. Nach oben genannter Formel bleibt also Leistung der Pumpe gleich. Da sie aber jetzt mit weniger Druck mehr Volumen in den Filter pumpt, wird die Flussgeschwindigkeit *IM FILTER* erhöht und nicht verlangsamt.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Nori (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Das ist doch alles Theorie - wenn der TE hier Hand anlegt, dann wird er bestimmt auf Schwerkraftbetrieb zwischen den Tonnen umbauen um erstens die Medien weiter zu verwenden, die momentan im Druckbetrieb Fehl am Platze sind (wie z.B. Bürsten und wenn das IBC auch ne Druckversion ist sogar das __ Hel-X) und zweitens ist die Wartung bei leicht zugänglichem Filter (ohne den Druckdeckel) auch besser.
Dann läuft es sowieso auf eine 110-er Rohrverbindung hinaus - die erste Tonne kann er ja ruhig mit seinem 1,5" Schlauch speisen.
Dann ist das so wie bei vielen anderen Tonnenfiltern über deren Fließgeschwindigkeit ja auch nicht diskutiert wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an Alle...
> 
> ...ich jetzt auch nochmal...und schön, dass es auch ein Diskussionsforum und auch Diskussionsthema ist...
> 
> Ich denke ja, wir reden hier schon alle von der gleichen Problematik, nur anders.....es ist ja nicht grundsätzlich die Rede davon, den Zulauf / Querschnitt von der Pumpe zu erhöhen, sondern die Rohrverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbehältern, ...





 Das erklärt natürlich einiges, bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, das du die Verrohung von Pumpe zum Filter meinst.

Dann könnten wir ja jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen


----------



## meinereiner (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo Martin,

ein bisschen ab vom Thema 'neuen Filter einfahren'.

Ich hab mir gerade mal dein Album mit den Teichbildern angeschaut. Da ist ja der alte Teich und der neue Teich drinnen.
Ich muss jetzt mal etwas provokant (ist aber nicht bös gemeint) fragen:
Warum werden von vielen Teichbauern die Ufer eigentlich so angelegt wie ich es bei dir sehe.
Das heißt, das Loch, die Folie rein, oben am Ufer die Folie waagrecht nach außen hingelegt, und dann Steine drauf? Das Wasser darf natürlich nicht bis zu den Steinen gehen, sonst läuft ja die Suppe raus. Das heißt, die Folie ist immer sichtbar und natürlich der Sonne ausgesetzt.
Warum kommen so wenig auf die Idee (oder schauen sich gute Beispiele an), diese 'Schulter' auf denen die Steine sitzen unter Wasser zu legen, und dann hinter den Steinen die Folie senkrecht (Stichwort: Kapillarsperre) noch oben stehen zu lassen?

Falls ich deine Bilder in dieser Hinsicht missinterpretiert habe, dann ignoriere bitte diesen Text.

Falls ich richtig liege, gibt es ja vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, dass du bei deinen Teichanbau (der ja noch nicht ganz fertig ist?) noch Verbesserungen vornehmen kannst.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Ryu (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Servus Robert

Du hast das auf den Bildern schon richtig interpretiert.
Ist aber auch nicht von mir so gewollt!
Den Alte Teich haben meine Eltern vor vielen jahren angelegt,das ist das alte loch vom pool,in den sie einfach ne Poolfolie gelegt haben und das ganze umbaut haben.
Wenn alles klappt wird der alte Teich nächstes jahr komplett neu gemacht und es kommt richtige Teichfolie rein.
Beim Anbau ist an der Rand gestaltung so gut wie noch garnix passiert da das Grundstück
stark nach hinten gefälle hat. Das soll alles aufgefüllt werden das ich ein schönes bekiestes Ufer anlegen kann wo auch ein weg um den Teich herumführt. Dazu Brauch ich aber gute 8-10t Erde zum auffüllen. Im Frühjahr hätte ich die von nem bekannten bekommen sollen der gerade baut,doch das wurde auf nächstes jahr verschoben :evil
und bevor ich zweimal anfange....

Also summa sumarum, es sieht echt sche** aus,das ist mir bewusst! Es soll aber Definitiv nicht so bleiben!!


Btw. hier das versprochene Video von der Filteranlage 
Es sieht ringsrum noch aus wie auf ner Baustelle,da ich aber am we endlich mal wieder 2 tage am stück frei habe hoffe ich ich bekomme alles aufgeräumt und die Fässer eingebuddelt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00fJFss9vw0&feature=youtu.be

wie ihr seht,seht ihr die fische! So Klar war der Teich schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi all
@ Heiko


> sondern die Rohrverbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbehältern, ...
> 
> 
> Das erklärt natürlich einiges, bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, das du die Verrohung von Pumpe zum Filter meinst.
> ...



Sind wir ja doch auf einen Nenner !
Wir reden halt bloss über verschiedenen Stellen im __ Filtersystem !
Wie du ja jetzt bemerkt hast ! 
Jetzt ist ja wenigsten´s mal wieder Bewegung im Forum , schade halt das bloss immer wieder die Gleichen ( Heiko du bist [ warst ] neu ! ) hier schreiben !

@ Martin
So wie ich jetzt sehe, hast du das Ganze als Druckfilter gebaut !
Ist bei der Grösse , meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, nicht effektiv !
Aber wenn du so Glücklich bist und es funktioniert , dann ist es auch Sch...egal !
Hab da aber mal ne Frage !
Den Schmodder aus den Tonnen bekommst du indem du sie umdrehst , 
Aber
Wie drehst du den IBC ?
Oder wer muss duch den kleinen Deckel klettern und den Dreck da raus holen ?
Einen Ablass für den Schmodder am unteren Ende sehe ich da nirgend´s !

Auf zur nächsten Runde !!!


----------



## meinereiner (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo Martin,

dann bin ich ja beruhigt . 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Nori (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Scheint sogar auch der IBC als Druckversion zu sein - aber was da am Ende raus kommt schaut aus wie bei meinem Zimmerbrunnen - das sieht nach 1500-er Pumpe mit 1m Förderhöhe aus.So hast du eine Umwälzrate von deinen 35000 Litern in 1-2 Tagen. 
Die langen und verdrehten Schläuche sind nat. auch schlecht.
Ich bleib dabei - Schlauch bis zur ersten Tonne (oder auch 2 größere Regentonnen verwenden) - dann in Schwerkraft mittels 110-er Verrohrung - die Tonnen näher zusammenstellen und kurze Wege realisieren - den Auslauf dann mit 2 mal DN 70 zum Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo Martin...

So wie ich jetzt dein Video gesehen habe, hast du ja tatsächlich selbst den IBC als Druckbehälter konzipiert und wenn ich auch alles an Ausläufen gesehen habe, scheint aber dennoch kaum was am Ende raus zukommen.

Ich würde Dir auch ganz ehrlich zu einer Umrüstung auf Halbschwerkraft raten, wo du ja grundsätzlich die Filtermodule nutzen kannst, nur halt nicht als Druckversion.

Im IBC ist das Helix drin, richtig!? Ist das bewegtes oder ruhendes? Wie belüftest du das Helix in dem geschlossenen IBC? Funktioniert das tatsächlich?  Ich denke, dein System läuft so in keinster Weise effizient und die Einlaufphase für den Filter wird in jedem Fall, auch nach dem Winter stets etwas länger dauern als gewöhnlich und auch die Ansiedlung von Bakterien wird nich so super laufen, da ja auch verschiedenste Grundbedürfnisse für die Bakki-Ansiedlung notwendig sind. Licht, Luft und so 

Bei deiner Pumpenleistung, dem Teichvolumen und dem Besatz wäre es angebracht umzubauen, was die Effizienz steigern und nutzbar machen würde.

Aber wie Andre auch sagte, wenn Du mit dem Ergebnis der Filterung zufrieden bist, dann...


----------



## willi1954 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> .... auch die Ansiedlung von Bakterien wird nich so super laufen, da ja auch verschiedenste Grundbedürfnisse für die Bakki-Ansiedlung notwendig sind. *Licht*, Luft und so ...
> ...



Also Licht? mein Helix ist in einer Box völlig von Licht abgeschirmt, und meine Bakterien haben sich super entwickelt.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Ryu (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Andre 6 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> So wie ich jetzt sehe, hast du das Ganze als Druckfilter gebaut !
> Ist bei der Grösse , meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, nicht effektiv !
> Aber wenn du so Glücklich bist und es funktioniert , dann ist es auch Sch...egal !
> ...



Hi,
Da muss zum Glück keiner reinklettern ^^
den saug ich mit meinem Teichsauger ab! Geht ganz gut



Nori schrieb:


> Scheint sogar auch der IBC als Druckversion zu sein - aber was da am Ende raus kommt schaut aus wie bei meinem Zimmerbrunnen - das sieht nach 1500-er Pumpe mit 1m Förderhöhe aus.So hast du eine Umwälzrate von deinen 35000 Litern in 1-2 Tagen.
> Die langen und verdrehten Schläuche sind nat. auch schlecht.
> Ich bleib dabei - Schlauch bis zur ersten Tonne (oder auch 2 größere Regentonnen verwenden) - dann in Schwerkraft mittels 110-er Verrohrung - die Tonnen näher zusammenstellen und kurze Wege realisieren - den Auslauf dann mit 2 mal DN 70 zum Teich.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe heisst es summa sumarum das ich das system verrohren soll,eben mit dem 110er rohr das der Filter einfach efektiver arbeitet als er es jetzt gerade tut?






Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Martin...
> 
> So wie ich jetzt dein Video gesehen habe, hast du ja tatsächlich selbst den IBC als Druckbehälter konzipiert und wenn ich auch alles an Ausläufen gesehen habe, scheint aber dennoch kaum was am Ende raus zukommen.
> 
> ...



1.Ja im IBC ist das __ Hel-x
2.es ist ruhend
3.wenn du im video schaust ist da im deckel die durchführung vom sprudelstein
4.ich glaube ich versteh langsam was ihr meint wobei ich wegen der langen diskussion doch noch etwas verwirrt bin...


@all:
Wenn ich also das ganze umbau, geh ich dann von schlauch auf rohr(mit ner vergrößerung von 1 1/2" auf 110er?)
Dann von Tonne zu Tonne zu IBC mit dem rohr verbinden und dann mit dem Rohr (etwas kleiner ginge auch sagt ihr,also 70er Rohr?) aus dem ibc in den Teich zurück? Meint ihr das so?

Kann ich da den aufbau als solches beibehalten?


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi
Bei der Grösse wird ich 110er Rohr nehmen, wegen´s dem Durchfluss !

Du machst den IBC mit einen Nasssauger sauber ?
Wie denn wenn da das Helix drin ist, kommt man denn da auf den Boden ?
Oder saugst du das ganze Helx erstmal mit raus und dann ausgespült und wieder rein ?
Wenn ja dann machst du dir jedesmal die Bakkis zu nichte !


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Ryu schrieb:


> @all:
> Wenn ich also das ganze umbau, geh ich dann von schlauch auf rohr(mit ner vergrößerung von 1 1/2" auf 110er?)
> Dann von Tonne zu Tonne zu IBC mit dem rohr verbinden und dann mit dem Rohr (etwas kleiner ginge auch sagt ihr,also 70er Rohr?) aus dem ibc in den Teich zurück? Meint ihr das so?
> 
> Kann ich da den aufbau als solches beibehalten?



Den Aufbau kannst du ruhig so lassen, aber besser als offene Version, nicht mit Druck gepumpt. Da nützen auch die größeren Rohrquerschnitte nix.

Jupp, genau das meinen wir so. Also mit deinem 1,5" Schlauch von der Pumpe in die 1.Tonne geht schon, aber dann von Tonne zu Tonne zu IBC mit Rohr - mind. 70-75er Rohr. Und vom IBC zum Teich auch wieder mit Rohr, weil so großen Schlauch gibt's wohl nur bei der Feuerwehr. 

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Nori (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Den Auslauf vom IBC würde ich mit 2mal DN 70 bauen, da schon 2 Löcher drinnen sind und bekanntlich 2 DN 70 mehr Querschnitt haben als ein DN 110.
Ansonsten mach DN 110 zwischen den Tonnen - wirst mal sehen was deine Pumpe dann für ne Menge fördert - du hast ja maximal 1m Förderhöhe, da sollten noch um die 8000 Liter ankommen - das wird mit DN 70 schon grenzwertig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jupp, genau das meinen wir so. Also mit deinem 1,5" Schlauch von der Pumpe in die 1.Tonne geht schon, aber dann von Tonne zu Tonne zu IBC mit Rohr - mind. 70-75er Rohr. Und vom IBC zum Teich auch wieder mit Rohr, weil so großen Schlauch gibt's wohl nur bei der Feuerwehr.
> 
> Meine Meinung!



Sorry Zacky, aber *nein* gibts auch zu kaufen und sogar bis 200mm Innendurchmesserr bei dem hier http://www.schlauch-profi.de/product_info.php?info=p387_PVC-Saug--und-Druckschlauch-Apollo.html nicht zu lange auf der HP bleiben, sonst kommen einen so unwarscheinlich viele Ideen, was man mit den Schläuchen alles noch am Teich verrohren könnte 

und die Qualität/Service stimmt habe selber dort einiges gekauft.



mfg

Heiko

p.s. was ihr im shop nicht findet, besorgen die meistens wenn ihr anruft


----------



## Joerg (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Nori,
bei den 8000 Liter und maximal DN 75 bin ich bei dir, das ist bei Schwerkraft zu wenig.

Bei dem Querschnittunterschied zwischen den Dimensionen kann ich nicht so ganz folgen.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Teichlandschaft - Heiko.....Auch nicht schlecht, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

@ Jörg:
Stimmt musst nen 3.ten DN 75 ran setzen.
Ne andere Möglichkeit die vorhandenen 2 Bohrungen auszunutzen wäre folgende:
Ein Loch auf DN 110 vergrößern und als Auslauf benutzen - das andere einen DN 50 oder DN 75 Anschluss anbauen und im Behälterinneren einen Überlauf verlegen.

Der Zusammenhang traf bei meiner Konstellation zu mit Eingang DN 75 und Ausgang mit 2 x DN 50 - da haben die beiden DN 50 mehr Querschnittsfläche (wenn auch nur ganz gering, was sich wahrscheinlich durch irgendwelche hydrotechnische Spitzfindigkeiten wieder eleminieren wird).


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Nori,
einen Notüberlauf mit einzuplanen ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Ryu (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

nochmal ne frage zudem schwerkraft betrieb,
muss ich dann alles in verschiedenen höhen einbuddeln das dass wasser von alleine und ohne überzulaufen in die nächste tonne macht? Wobei es ja klappen sollte wenn ich oben rein und unten raus gehe,oder?

will jetzt aus ner mörtelwanne ein einfaches spalt sieb bauen,müsste das dann höher stehen?
mit welchen anschlüssen geh ich da ran und raus?


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi Martin,
das Sieb muss etwas höher stehen, da es ein Gefälle braucht.
Bei dem Rest muss der Wasserspiegel auf gleicher Höhe liegen.
Wo du reingehst spielt keine Rolle, bei einer DN 110 Verrohrung und deinem Durchsatz sollte das egal sein.


----------



## Ryu (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> das Sieb muss etwas höher stehen, da es ein Gefälle braucht.
> *Bei dem Rest muss der Wasserspiegel auf gleicher Höhe liegen*.
> Wo du reingehst spielt keine Rolle, bei einer DN 110 Verrohrung und deinem Durchsatz sollte das egal sein.



Also muss ich die Tonnen so eingraben das die maximale füllhöhe gleich mit dem auslass des IBC ist?

Also kann ich an das sieb mit dem normalen schlauch anschluss der Pumpe gehen und geh dann vom sieb zur tonne mit dem 110er rohr?


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Martin,
vom Sieb ginge auch noch ein DN 75 Rohr, da dort der Wasserstand höher ist.
Die restlichen Wasserspiegel sind dann alle auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Auslauf.

Bei dem aktuellen Durchsatz ist das ganze auch ohne Schwerkraft möglich, du solltest aber eine höhere Durchflussrate anpeilen.
Bau das Sieb so groß, dass es einen größeren Volumenstron abkann.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Die Tonnen kannst du auch überirdisch so stehen lassen.Du brauchst da jetzt nicht so viel machen.

Wenn du jetzt Siebfilter davor baust, muss dieser lediglich höher stehen als die Filtertonnen und die Tonnen kannst du eigentlich so stehen lassen, da sich das Wasser selbständig über die Rohre innerhalb des Filtersystemes verteilen wird. Die Tonnen müssen jedoch nach wie vor leicht über den Teichniveau stehen, da das Wasser am Ende selbst raus läuft.

Ansonsten siehe hier ---> Basiswissen Halbschwerkraft und gepumpte Version


----------



## Ryu (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

also so:

 


wäre das bei mir sollte nach meinem verständnis klappen oder?


(Ja das ist sehr primitiv und schlecht gemacht aber besser bekomm ich´s nicht hin^^)


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Martin,
wir nähern uns langsam einer guten Lösung.
Die erste Kammer kannst du dann anders bestücken, da das Sieb das grobe rausholt.
Rücklauf auch mit 110er da sich ja nichts dort stauen soll.


----------



## Ryu (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Ok,was ich in die Kammer mach weiß ich noch nicht...evtl vorschläge?

Der Auslauf beim ibc sollen 2x75er Rohr werden,
Da ich ja schon 2 löscher habe und geh dann evtl. Auf 
Ein 110er hintendran,wie führ ich das denn am "Schönsten" in den Teich?

Kann ich dann bei meiner Bauweise die tonnen trotzdem einbuddeln?
Jetzt rein aus optischen gründen? Sollte ja funktionieren oder?

Btw:
Bei allem was ich eingrabe sollte ich wohl besser einen schmutzablas mit rohr nach oben legen,
obwohl...mit dem schlamsauger (der hat eine schmale verjüngung als aufsatz,da kommt kein __ hel-x durch)
ginge es ja auch...

Viele viele fragen ich weiss.......freu mich auf viele viele Antworten ^^


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Du könntest alle soweit eingraben, bis der Wasserspiegel des Teichs erreicht ist.
Das ganze oben schön verkleiden ist eine super Sitzecke.

Spaltsieb ist etwas oberhalb aber das lässt sich kaschieren.

Den Vorschlag von Nori find ich besser, ein Auslauf 110 den anderen innen als Notüberlauf.
Wenn du mit dem absaugen bisher klar gekommen bist, ist das doch in Ordnung.
Wartungsfreundlicher ist ein Ablauf direkt am Boden. Bei mir geht es bisher auch ohne.

Das Sieb wird öfter mal gereinigt, was da raus ist belastet den Filter erst gar nicht.
Er wird also effektiver den Rest verarbeiten können.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

SO jetzt die Skizze(n) für den Siebfilter für unter 50,-EUR

Ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen, bin eher ein Bastler und kein Künstler 

Wenn noch Fragen offen sind dann frag einfach.


----------



## Ryu (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Joerg schrieb:


> Du könntest alle soweit eingraben, bis der Wasserspiegel des Teichs erreicht ist.
> Das ganze oben schön verkleiden ist eine super Sitzecke.
> 
> Spaltsieb ist etwas oberhalb aber das lässt sich kaschieren.
> ...



Also heisst das für mich,ibc noch mal ausbuddeln,tiefer graben das er gleich mit dem wasserspiegel ist und dann den ibc wieder einbuddeln,jedenfalls wenn ich ne schöne sitzecke haben will.

wie macht man denn nen not überlauf?



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> SO jetzt die Skizze(n) für den Siebfilter für unter 50,-EUR
> 
> Ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen, bin eher ein Bastler und kein Künstler
> 
> Wenn noch Fragen offen sind dann frag einfach.




ähmmmm......bin wohl ein technisches rindvieh,weil ich raf deine zeichnung nicht wirklich...
Sorry


@all:

Noch jemand ne idee zur füllung der ersten tonne?

der Aufbau ist bis jetzt:

1.Siebfilter
2.Bürsten (die sollen erstezt werden)
3.4xGrobe Matten + 4x Feine Matten
4. 400l __ Hel-x, bis jetzt ruhend und belüftet

bitte beachten das dass ganze evtl. eingegraben wird,der ibc nicht aufgeschnitten werden soll und die Tonnen 100l Fässer sind mit einer Öffnung von 40cm


----------



## lollo (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo,

wenn du die Fässer nicht eingräbst, würd ich die Einläufe und Ausläufe vertauschen, Einlauf von unten und Auslauf dann oben. Wenn du Wartung betreibst, oder die Pumpe mal ausfällt, würden sonst die Fässer leer laufen und die Bakterien sind hin.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hallo Martin,

ich würde mich da Lollo anschließen.
Die Einläufe für Bürsten und Mattenkammer unten, und den Ablauf oben.
Wenn der Dreck von der Bürstenkammer zu Boden sinkt, dann wird der (zumindest zum Teil) mit in die Mattenkammer gezogen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Teichlandschaft (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Was verstehst Duden nicht? Wie gesagt, ich habe halt keine künstlerische Begabung. Das erste Bild ist die Seitenansicht, das zweite die Ansicht von vorn.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hi Martin,
der letzte IBC hat einen 110er Ablauf in den Teich, der nicht ganz unten sein sollte, damit nichts von dem abgesetzten Dreck in den Teich kommt.
Den 2. Ausgang innen mit einem Rohr bis kurz über den normalen Wasserstand nach oben verlängern.
Dort wird dann nur was einlaufen, wenn der Wasserspiegel zu hoch steigt.
Das kann passieren, wenn sich der normale Ablauf mal zusetzt, das ist mir in der IH schon mal passiert.

Es gibt Spaltsiebe zu kaufen, die sind nicht ganz billig, funktionieren aber deutlich besser als die Eigenbau.
Falls du ein Spaltsieb z.B. ein US III gebraucht kaufst, hast du kaum Verlust, da sie recht wertbeständig sind.


----------



## Ryu (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> Was verstehst Duden nicht? Wie gesagt, ich habe halt keine künstlerische Begabung. Das erste Bild ist die Seitenansicht, das zweite die Ansicht von vorn.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Heiko



Ahhh jetzt ja! Hab´s geraft^^




Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> der letzte IBC hat einen 110er Ablauf in den Teich, der nicht ganz unten sein sollte, damit nichts von dem abgesetzten Dreck in den Teich kommt.
> Den 2. Ausgang innen mit einem Rohr bis kurz über den normalen Wasserstand nach oben verlängern.
> Dort wird dann nur was einlaufen, wenn der Wasserspiegel zu hoch steigt.
> ...




Also meinst du den auslauf unten hin machen?

Praktisch da wo jetzt die beiden ausläufe schon sind?

Ok glaub ich dir auf´s wort,das die meisten fertiegen gute leistung bringen!
da ich aber nicht so flüssig bin und dieses jahr auch nicht mehr sein werde (Auto,Renovierung etc.) versuch ichs erst mal mit nem eigenbau,da ich bis auf ein sieb alles da hätt und da frag ich mich jetzt mal durch was man da als selbstbauer so verwendet.

@all:

Die Frage nach nem filtermaterial in der aufgezeigten anlage is noch offen also wenn wer weis was immer her damit^^


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Martin,
die Bürsten sind nicht schlecht, müssen nur öfter gereinigt werden.
Ich kenne einige Koi Teiche wo das damit gut läuft.

Der Auslauf in den Teich sollte nur nicht am Boden sein, da dort der abgesetzte Dreck mit eingesaugt wird.
Sind die Ausläufe schon höher ist das in Ordnung.

Wenn du den Filter so wie er jetzt ist tiefer setzt kommt von der Pumpe mehr Volumen an,
was die Filterleistung erhöht.

Bei der Pumpenleistung kannst du auch erst mal am Einlauf eine Damenstrumpfhose anbringen.
Die kann sich dort wo die Bürsten jetzt sind gut ausbreiten.
Die Filterleistung dieser ist bei ausreichend Platz besser als ein Sieb. 
Sie muss nur alle 2 Tage gereinigt oder ausgetauscht werden.
Die Biologie danach profitiert sehr von der Abscheidung.
Meine Koi Aufzuchtstation läuft aktuell in dieser Anordnung seht gut.


----------



## Ryu (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Ok soweit verstanden

der auslauf ist jetzt momentan oben an der seite wie man im video sieht da wollt ich den lassen


jetzt mal eine andere frage,wo bekomme ich die durchgänge in 110 her
und sind die auch so wie  meine alten 1,5" das man die durchsteckt und mit
einer mutter festschraubt? Weil mit einfach loch reinfräsen und rohr durch
stecken is es ja nicht getan.

Wenn das anbringen der übergänge anderster funzt sagt ma noch zwei drei worte dazu^^


----------



## Nori (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Es gibt verschiedene Ausführungen - es gibt welche die werden mit einer großen Mutter verschraubt (wie deine jetzigen Teile) es gibt welche die werden mit einzelnen Schrauben zusammengehalten.
Es gibt auch speziell welche für Tonnen die leicht gekrümmt sind und wiederum gibt es welche an die du die grauen HD Rohre direkt aufstecken kannst (üblicherweise musst du in den Flansch erst ein PVC-Rohr einkleben, damit du das graue HD Rohr aufschieben kannst).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ryu (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Wo bekommt man sowas?
Am besten auch günstig,weil hier in der Gegend
Bekommt man nix in der Größe außer die rohre


----------



## Ryu (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: neuen Filter einfahren*

Hier mal noch ein update:

Hatte heute 2h das Grundwasser an da sehr viel wasser verdunstet war (bei dem wetter kein wunder)
und der teich sah dann so aus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqMo0mun4n4&feature=youtu.be

Zum vergleich hier noch ma das viedeo vom Freitag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00fJFss9vw0


----------

